# Shalamar Medical and Dental College Orientation Day



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone knows abot this so called orientation day ? Post it here
Timings ,are Parents allowed etc etc
Anyone wo called smdc and have any info about orientation day can post it here ...
Thankyou


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I called them on Monday and they said k yes parents need to come with the students...on 3rd...

and classes will start from 4th confirm

It will start at 10:00 I think....and I really don't know anything else...

hope this helps


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

im cuming too on orientation day really excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Bkn you sure about timing?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Bkn you sure about timing?


not really...I'll call them up on monday morning to confirm IA


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I think you are right because i just checked admission letter there is also 10 written over there
by the way whats the tymings of college? Any idea

- - - Updated - - -

Next wednesday INSHAALLAH we would be in a medical college *excited*


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> I think you are right because i just checked admission letter there is also 10 written over there
> by the way whats the tymings of college? Any idea


classes start at 8 :30 I think and the time of chutti i guess is 4:00...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Ufffffh:!: such a lo0ong time


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I just found out that none of my friends is going to smdc...this sucks  

I won't know anyone there


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Same here
theres a chance of just one to get in smdc but only if she get scholarship...otherwise no one would be there


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Same here
> theres a chance of just one to get in smdc but only if she get scholarship...otherwise no one would be there


han that was with my friend too but she didnt get the scholar ship


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

My friend has agregate 81.2 but smdc is not giving her scholarship


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> My friend has agregate 81.2 but smdc is not giving her scholarship


well my friend has an aggregate of 83.56% !!!! still no scholarship!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh:!: thats more wiered than my friends case


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Scholarship was offered to some students in 84%, as far as I know, but since, they would be going to Government Colleges, it will roll down. Maybe your friend at 83% might get it.  It's for the top 10 on merit list, I think. Otherwise, you can apply for financial assistance, via http://smdc.edu.pk/FAForm.pdf
Download this form, print and fill it up properly with everything required and apply for financial assistance. You shall get a rebate, Inshallah. 55% students at SMDC avail these scholarships.

- - - Updated - - -

For All The Hostilities, Good News is that the On-Campus Hostel is Under Construction and will be ready for use, by April, 2013 Inshallah. 
Hostel Dues and Messing Charges, would be decreased, that way, and you don't even have to pay for the transport fee as well.


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

i want to ask can we bring other family members beside parents in shalamar's orientation day


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

can you tell me how much fee one has to pay in smdc if one gets financial assistance??


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

so did you guys get the call today? I did...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

No i didnt get...
what they said?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> No i didnt get...
> what they said?


they reminded my parents to come on Monday for orientation at 9:30

you didnt? thats weird...oh well you just come with your parents on Monday anyway...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> they reminded my parents to come on Monday for orientation at 9:30
> 
> you didnt? thats weird...oh well you just come with your parents on Monday anyway...


Hmmm no problem
thanks


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

So who's going to the Orientation tomorrow????


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> So who's going to the Orientation tomorrow????


Me:cool!:


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

meee


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

um..did any of you leave fmh for smdc? I did but my friends act like I committed a crime...


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

i left sheikh zayed fr smdc


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

emmaar said:


> i left sheikh zayed fr smdc


wow cool!!!

i feel so nervous :/


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME HOW MUCH FEE ONE HAS TO PAY IN SMDC IF ONE GETS FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE????!!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

It was fun today..


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

rabi said:


> CAN ANY ONE TELL ME HOW MUCH FEE ONE HAS TO PAY IN SMDC IF ONE GETS FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE????!!!


No idea really
but i think students can get waiver of 2 or 3 lac

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> It was fun today..


Yeah it was 
a bit tiring too but i enjoyed alot:cool!:


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> No idea really
> but i think students can get waiver of 2 or 3 lac
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I missed orientation . What things they gave ? like student card ,roll num etc ?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

You really missed a gret thing it was soooooo cool and impressing:cool!:
Principl's address, refreshment, class mates intro.... hospital visit in groups in guidance of faculty they have really a huuuuugggee hospital...i was tired by this
after this college visit, lecture halls, library, it- lab, different laboratories were shown to us
they gave us smdc bags those have whole year curriculum book, student handbook and some registration papers regarding uhs and pmdc... Overall i enjoyed it:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

Now hoping everything go well tommorow too


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I forgot to take your number MekiYusuf...! Now i have no idea what I'll do tomorrow...I hope I meet you and the other two girls on the entrance..

and I'll be going home tomorrow on the bus...and yeah it was really tiring too..

hope all goes well


----------

